# Switching from Fromm to Victor puppy? Any thoughts?



## Bridget Esposito (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi my 9 week old GSD puppy is on Fromm Large Breed Heartland-Grain Free puppy food. I would like to switch to a Victor food because they are a bit easier on the wallet. I was wondering if you guys had any recommendations on doing so (other than going slow and mixing it in slowly). I was wondering if Victor Active Dog and Puppy- Grain Free, had the right amount of Calcium and Phosphorous levels. I was just wondering on thoughts, Fromm has been good but the stools are mildly loose (just very mushy--not liquid, probably to be expected) and it's just very expensive for a bag. If there are any other brands that are 4 star and cheaper than the Fromm, I will consider. I just liked the different varieties of Victor and I've heard good things about it. I wasn't sure if anyone had experience with this situation and switching to victor for a puppy. I have a bag of the Fromm (it's going to go quickly, but I will use all of it and switch a week before it goes out).
Thanks.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My pup also had loose stools on Fromm and does much better on Victor. But I didn't switch him until he was over a year old and I don't know anything about the calcium/phos in Victor, sorry.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

My pup also didn't tolerate Fromm LBP well so I had to go back to Royal Canin which I'm not advocating for. The only kibble she had consistent good stool with was Victor lamb and rice. I think Victor uses good supplements/ingredients but a lot of bone in their meat meals as ash and mineral content in their food is higher than recommended for a LBP. If I ever go back to kibble, it'll be Victor. Their 26/18 and 30/20 formulas look appealing.


----------

